

Blue Origin reveals some Spacecraft details - ChuckMcM
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=secretive-bezos-funded-group-reveals-spacecraft-plan-details

======
ChuckMcM
Another player in the billionaires race to space. Its an interesting analogy
to millionaires like Howard Hughes pushing aviation limits because they could.

